# LOGO



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Tiffanny!

I'd be glad to do a logo. Just have a few questions. Do you want the logo to be of a horse head, or whole body? Would you like it to be western themed? Would you mind if it was black and white?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Black and white would be perfect! Westren for sure, a fancy QH. Also I'm not to sure on the head or body...can you decide? I'm terrible anything to do with art...lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll make one of a head, and another of a body.

I'll either have it done tonight (its currently 10pm) or tomorrow.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you! You are amazing!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

This isnt hand drawn, and i saw this horse, but edited a few things.

let me know what you think.










i think it looks cool, but i could always change it.


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol. I think that looks cool.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very neat, AppyLover  I like it!!

Wow that last post is hard to understand


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love it! How could I get it without the writing on the bottem?? Coud you e-mail it to me?

I don't have any editing programs!! Wow it really is awesome. Very nice!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I also did another logo that i just didn't post yet. I can do it without anything written on the bottom. I'll show you the second one and you can chose which one you like better.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like both I will have to have my husband choose. You are very talented. My sister saw mine and she was wondering if you could make her one..lol. Seems like you could have a job doing this! Do you have a website??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I like ApplyLover's, but I thought I'd try my hand at it:

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/FGH.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/FGR2.jpg

Feel free to crop, change things... anything .. if you like it


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

justdressageit, i really like yours!



> My sister saw mine and she was wondering if you could make her one..lol. Seems like you could have a job doing this!


sure! What does she want done?

And i don't have a website.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She breeds Arabians. Her ranch name is Whispering Secret Arabians, or WSA. She said if you want to do a head she would love a really nice dished arab face and if you are giong to do a body then she would love a prancing arab, with his tail held high and a nice dished face...thanks from her...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-I LOVE The second one. They are both really great but the second one is my fave. I wanna make that a brand and brand my saddle with that...it's awesome.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem. I'll get to work on it 

I'll PM you the finished products!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you so very much. My sister is very excited about it..lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I sent you a PM with the logos.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, they were great! I like the first one best as well. I sent them to my sister and she should be able to look at them later today. I will let you know what she thinks. 

She also said that if you were interested in making a buisness out of it (selling LOGO Designs) then we would be able to create are you website to base it off of. Just an idea!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was actually thinking about that. My boyfriend is all into designing websites and stuff, so i would probably ask him first, but thank you for the offer. I'll have to really think about it. 

let me know what your sister thinks


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> JDI-I LOVE The second one. They are both really great but the second one is my fave. I wanna make that a brand and brand my saddle with that...it's awesome.


Awe thank you!! I just was fiddling around with my photoediting program and found that. 
Here are a couple for your sister, if she likes that design:








http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/WSA2.jpg








http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/WSA.jpg








http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/WSA3.jpg


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow you guys have talent! Lol...wish I could do stuff like that...

Appy-My sister loves the first one you did (she says thank you very very much)

JDI I will be sure to send those off to her and if she ever gets outta bed she will call me and let me know what she thinks. I really like them..

You guys have been very helpful!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no promblem! I have fun doing this!

JDI- yours are awesome!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGR, how did your sister like the logos?


----------

